# Built in dresser



## Firewood furniture (Dec 25, 2013)

I searched the site to see if any one has posted a build like is but couldn't find much so I thought I would put my recent build up to possibly spark some conversation/ constructive criticism. Any thing you guys think could have been done different let me know or something you see needs tweaking. The customer has the r/o ready to go and asked me to build him some built In dressers for his attic space he is finishing, since there are knee walls and limited space. So here it goes.....






r/o






material






3/4 " carcass with poplar face frame clamped up












milling the quirk bead


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking good. What you are doing looks like it should work. I built a couple of drawer units like that for my boat a few years ago. Provides nice storage with no impingement on interior space.

How are you going to fasten the prefab drawer frame to to the wall? I had the advantage of being able to get in behind and use screws as well as adhesive.

George


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is a neat idea to save space. Looking GOOD!!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That looks good. Will you stain or paint the poplar?

Good timing on your project! I am going to make a built in/recessed entertainment center in my basement.


----------



## Firewood furniture (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys .... I plan on sliding each case into the wall and screwing the bottom into the 2x4 frame as well as the top. It's a 1/4" ~ smaller than the r/o so I plan on going with different sized shims pre cut to shim an screw the top... If that makes sense. Then I plan on putting wood trim over screws. Next, yes the faces will be painted white to match the trim and blend in ( I wish this was an au natural job). I worked on them for a few hrs today and am starting to wrap these faces up. Next step is the maple drawers. One thing I'm struggling with though is, trying to figure out the best way to make drawer slides from wood, but also keep the inset drawers from shifting from being loose and changing my 1/16" gap around drawer fronts as well as accounting for wood movement and stops for drawers.... I'm still thinking, and any input is welcomed!












milled up that nosing with the router table






then cut a rabbit in it to accept the face frame


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You do not have to make drawer slides. Just make the drawers fit the opening.

I have though made a wood "slide." It is just a square piece of wood (1/4" , 3/8" whatever) fastened to the side of the carcass. You then dado an appropriate size slot in the drawer.

When I made the drawer unit for the boat I made a full frame under each drawer so that they just slid in and out on a wood to wood contact.

You do loose the advantage of having a full opening metal drawer slide. 

George


----------



## Firewood furniture (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey George those are nice! I get what your saying I will loose the full extension and I have and idea for a stop but if I don't put some sort of guide in there when his daughter shuts the drawer the gap around the inset drawer front has the potential to be uneven. On the flip side if I do put rails and dado in for traditional slides, the room I leave for expansion and contraction of the wood in the slides will allow the faces again to move and be loose in opening. Am I thinking about this the right way? Do I need to leave much room on small pieces of wood rails like that for movement or is it insignificant?


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Any provisions for insulation? moisture from attic space


----------



## Firewood furniture (Dec 25, 2013)

Only planned on / have enough room for some heavy duty poly wrapped around it before sliding it in to it final resting place.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You do not need to leave much space. I was using Iroko so was not concerned about wood movement.

I would use a plywood case around the carcass. If space is a problem then 1/8 would be marginally OK. I used 1/4". I would be concerned about "critters" in the attic if it is not solidly enclosed. 

The plywood also solidifies the structure.

George


----------



## Firewood furniture (Dec 25, 2013)

Here are some updated pics ... Almost done! Let me know if u see something that needs tweaking... The drawer front needs paint and I want to wipe a thin poly on everything else that is unfinished.


----------



## Firewood furniture (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's looking real nice!


----------



## Firewood furniture (Dec 25, 2013)

Fitting the drawers, then paint and installation!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's great! This really has me thinking of insert drawers for some of my basement cabinets.


----------



## Firewood furniture (Dec 25, 2013)

Ready for install...


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Aaron_TX (Mar 10, 2014)

Can you please post the pictures how you built the drawer fronts. THanks!


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice looking build, I like the molding around the top.

Just be sure to wax those drawer slides, it will make them nice and smooth. I've had the best luck with Minwax Paste Finishing Wax, which I've used on some 1940's era pieces with plain wood slides. That wax works great on a lot of stuff, I use it to put on top of cast iron surfaces to prevent rust, and it also (surprisingly) works very well as a cutting oil for steel.


----------



## Firewood furniture (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks guys .... Ya that's exactly what I did and I used the finishing wax and it worked great! Here are pics of install. Home owner is running base and shoe across the front. They loved them and gave me another job also!


















install was easy easy too! I took lots of time to plan it out so it was simple.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I like built is a lot. Good job.

Al


----------

